# MASSIVE ping increase



## jibbajabba (Jun 18, 2008)

hi, i play COD4 quite alot and just recently ping has started to increase at night, during the day it's around 140 which is poor i know but at night it goes up to 350+ can anybody make any suggestions as to how i lower it or at least stop the increase??
i use a wireless router which could also be "wired!!" if that makes sense?
cheers in advance


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello.

140 ping is not too bad, but I think perhaps your network is being hijacked at night by many people, and that is causing the lag, or your ISP slows down the connection speed for whatever reason. It could also be the server that you play on too.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

What is your ISP? As already mentioned, the most likely reason why it would be higher at night than during other times of the day would be more traffic/bandwidth being used in general by other people using the same ISP.


----------



## jibbajabba (Jun 18, 2008)

i use Orange livebox, have tried altering firewall and changed routes for COD4 but it still changes at night, how do i set up security so no one else can use, although this seems unlikely as i live in a village and my neighbours are almost gereatrics!! please help me it's ruining my gaming!!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Outside of your network/house, there isn't really anything you can do to to prevent a lot of bandwidth from being used.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

You could give your ISP a ring and maybe they could sort the issue out. Also run a speedtest here : www.speedtest.net and post the results.


----------



## jibbajabba (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/546137108.png
not sure if this is what your after??
download 5.32 Mb/s
upload 0.38Mb/S
ISP cable/wireless 2.4/5

does this make my problem any clearer?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

The speed is a bit slow. For you, was that test during the daytime or nighttime?


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Well at the moment my download rate is 1mb/s and i'm still getting pings of 40 on COD4 so i don't think his speed is the problem.


----------



## jibbajabba (Jun 18, 2008)

like a fool i think i did the test during the day...i'll do it agian tonight and see if there is a variation.
cheers


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok, sounds good.


----------



## jibbajabba (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/547515955.png
taken at 8.11pm
compared to last test there seems to be alot of variation.
ideas??


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I noticed it was the download speed that was a big difference, not the upload. That probably means a lot of customers together are using significant amounts of download bandwidth from your ISP.


----------



## jibbajabba (Jun 18, 2008)

any remedies? would this effect my gaming?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Try resetting your modem and router. If you still get the ping increase at night, then unfortunately there isn't really anything that can be done about it.


----------



## jibbajabba (Jun 18, 2008)

could you give me the idiots guide to resetting my router and modem??


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

You would unplug the power cord from both devices for about 1 minute, then plug them back in and restart the computer. After doing that, you should still have Internet.


----------



## jibbajabba (Jun 18, 2008)

ah... now feel like an idiot for not knowing that!!
i have a new router, would it help to use that and maybe by a new wireless adaptor??


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

It may help, but I don't think that can get rid of the ping increase all together.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh and by the way when using a wireless connection there is always going to be a slight interference so i would suggest getting a cable to connect your PC direct to the router. I think this may sort your problem out.


----------



## jibbajabba (Jun 18, 2008)

i have now done all the suggested things, including going from wireless to wired!! download speed at 9.50pm was 6.00 Mb/s however i'm now unable to even get onto COD4 this has happened quite alot before...i get to the "setting up game" screen and don't get any further, again it only happens at night. Again any suggestions?
Sorry to be a massive pain about this problem.
cheers in advance


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah i dont think there ismuch you can do about the setting up game crash. Just try reconnecting to the server until it works. Then see if the wired connection has helped your ping.


----------



## jibbajabba (Jun 18, 2008)

many thanks for all your help, have contacted ISP and they are looking into increase, also connected via ethernet and things seemed to have improved slightly, ping is now down to 240ish so able to at least compete!!
Thanks again to you all for your help.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok, keep us posted.:smile:


----------

